# Bonzi Wells for Corey Maggette



## TDUBB (Mar 4, 2003)

You think this trade could happen? Is this a good move for the Rockets?


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

We probably have to give them more than Wells.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Nuh not sure if I would want to make that trade either.

Few interviews i have watched Bonzi seems to be turning things around...........


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

I think the Clippers will get better offers for Maggette.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Maggette is 7 million so, it would have to be something like Bonzi, Snyder, and Sura.

I think this is actually a good deal for both teams. Bonzi is not going to resign with Houston, Snyder is a pretty good player, and Sura is an expiring contract which Dunlavey wants so he can free up cap room to sign his son.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

jdiggidy said:


> Maggette is 7 million so, it would have to be something like Bonzi, Snyder, and Sura.
> 
> I think this is actually a good deal for both teams. Bonzi is not going to resign with Houston, Snyder is a pretty good player, and Sura is an expiring contract which Dunlavey wants so he can free up cap room to sign his son.


sura doesnt expire til the end of next year


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

```
sura doesnt expire til the end of next year
```
My bad, you are right.

I keep hearing how we could use Sura's expiring contract as part of a trade deal. 610 Sports was even talking to Daryl Morel today about it this morning. Don't know what they mean then.


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

Wells, Snyder and Sura might work out. They can waive Sura after all, and Wells will have an expiring contract. So, it's fair IMHO.


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

sura is the trade exception. i don't know what that really means but someone on here does.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

hitokiri315 said:


> sura is the trade exception. i don't know what that really means but someone on here does.


We have a 4.2M TE, and Sura is an expiring contract because only part of his contract is guaranteed for next season.

Link


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

True

Wells and Sura for Maggette have been discussed by both teams.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

```
Wells and Sura for Maggette have been discussed by both teams.
```
Give us your sources BS. Hey, were you the one who created that phony TMAC my space page? :biggrin:


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

jdiggidy said:


> ```
> Wells and Sura for Maggette have been discussed by both teams.
> ```
> Give us your sources BS. Hey, were you the one who created that phony TMAC my space page? :biggrin:


ESPN insider.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Only Sura + Wells + maybe a pick. Nothing else. 

If they are not going to make the trade, there is no deal. 
Snyder has a great potential to be a great player, don't let him go.


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

Why a pick? Look at Minny(I think). They are out of picks until 2008!!!

Keep the picks, they are needed.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

You don't know the history of why Minny's draft picks were stripped. It was that Joe Smith FA signing scandal. Wally was the last player they drafted before McCants. 
They do have picks for this upcoming 07 draft though.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Didn't they trade the 07 pick in the Cassell deal?


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

They got picks for the Davis deal too.


----------



## Rush (Jan 11, 2007)

I say Bonzi and Rafer for Cory, thats well worth the trade, Maggette can put up big numbers for us


----------

